# Happy Birthday randyaz!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Randy!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

to day is your birthday-------Happy Birthday to You


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Randyman! With your broken leg I won't have to tell you to take it easy 
Hugs to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
Not-so-close-but-not-too-far-way Randy


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday randy, for real this time!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Have a great b-day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Randy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Randy by name, randy by nature, lol Happy Birthday!! Maybe you'll get some new crutches !! lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Randyaz... 
hope you heal quick


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!!!










I hope this is your best one yet. Do just what you wanna do and love every minute of it. Go for it ...splurge on the "pretty" hooker.   Have a great day randy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

happy birthday, buddy!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Wow...Thanks everybody....It was a good day and this really contributed to it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A late wish to you but am glad it was a good day!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

